# Biden charging Americans $2,000 to be evacuated from Afghanistan



## marvin martian (Aug 20, 2021)

Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!

Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.









						Report: Biden Admin Charging Americans Up to $2000 Per Evacuation
					

The State Department is charging Americans stranded in Afghanistan to be evacuated from Kabul's chief airport, according to a report.




					www.breitbart.com
				




President Joe Biden’s State Department is said to be charging Americans stranded in Taliban-controlled Afghanistan to be evacuated from Kabul’s chief airport.

Politico reports:



> Even though U.S. officials tell NatSec Daily and others that evacuation flights from Kabul will be free, people trying to catch a plane in the Afghan capital say differently. One person said State Department staff were seeking large payments — up to $2,000 — from American passengers and even more from non-U.S. citizens.
> When we relayed what this person told us to the State Department, a spokesperson didn’t deny that this is happening.
> “U.S. law requires that evacuation assistance to private U.S. citizens or third country nationals be provided ‘on a reimbursable basis to the maximum extent practicable.’ The situation is extremely fluid, and we are working to overcome obstacles as they arise,” the spokesperson said.


The report comes as global outrage continues over Biden’s botched withdrawal of U.S. forces from Afghanistan. The administration has been hit with blistering condemnation because of its inability to pin down the exact number or Americans stranded in the war-torn country or guarantee their safety as they attempt to make their way to the airport for evacuation.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...


I saw that....lol.....................I hope that includes peanuts and a soda


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...


*"One person said State Department staff were seeking large payments — up to $2,000 — from American passengers and even more from non-U.S. citizens."*

Only one person and they didn't mention Biden specifically asked for $2k?  This is either corruption at the local level or a nothing burger.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 20, 2021)

I knew Biden was going to be awful but not this awful. 

He's a full blown crisis


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> *"One person said State Department staff were seeking large payments — up to $2,000 — from American passengers and even more from non-U.S. citizens."*
> 
> Only one person and they didn't mention Biden specifically asked for $2k?  This is either corruption at the local level or a nothing burger.



Either way, you need to cover up for it, stooge.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 20, 2021)

You don't expect Hunter to have to use street drugs, do you?

He deserves only the finest.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 20, 2021)

How much is Biden charging the illegals pouring into our country? If they have Covid, do they get a bonus?


----------



## Anathema (Aug 20, 2021)

GOOD!!!!! These stupid imbeciles shouldn’t have been living in the muddle of a war zone to begin with. They should be charged for US Military personnel being used to save their asses.

just as the morons who take their boats out off Southern New England this weekend and get caught in a Hurricane/Tropical Storm should be charged full price for the USCG to go save their asses.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2021)

So what we are a capitalist country.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...



Hunter will also accept $2500 in black tar heroin.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...












						Biden State Dept SCRAPS plan to charge evacuees up to $2,000 to get out of Afghanistan
					

As was extremely predictable, Biden’s State Department is now scrapping their plans to charge Americans in Afghanistan up to $2,000 to be evacuated out of the Taliban hell-hole Biden helped c…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> How much is Biden charging the illegals pouring into our country? If they have Covid, do they get a bonus?


The are not using US govt. transportation to enter the US.


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

geez…wow Xiden creates a crisis and then charges people…what a piece of…


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> The are not using US govt. transportation to enter the US.


sure but what about the transportation in the united states as well as housing? food? etc?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2021)

struth said:


> sure but what about the transportation in the united states as well as housing? food? etc?


That is not coming into the US.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2021)

struth said:


> geez…wow Xiden creates a crisis and then charges people…what a piece of…


Biden created a crisis by making an agreement with known terrorist to flee a nation, yeah you run with that.


----------



## AMart (Aug 20, 2021)

Xiden Travel Agency!!!


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> That is not coming into the US.


ok…but can you answer my question?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 20, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Hunter will also accept $2500 in black tar heroin.



He's more a crack head


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> *"One person said State Department staff were seeking large payments — up to $2,000 — from American passengers and even more from non-U.S. citizens."*
> 
> Only one person and they didn't mention Biden specifically asked for $2k?  This is either corruption at the local level or a nothing burger.


It's true.  Here is the official source from the US State Department with links to the forms that have to be completed for each traveler...









						Working Together to Protect U.S. Organizations Overseas
					

OSAC is a partnership between the U.S. State Department and private-sector security community that enables the safe operations of U.S. organizations overseas through threat alerts, analysis, and peer network groups.



					www.osac.gov
				




It includes:
Security Alert: Afghanistan, Repatriation Assistance for U.S. Citizens​*– August 14, 2021*​​*U.S. lawful permanent residents may submit a repatriation assistance request, and their request will be considered depending on availability.      Flight Costs: Repatriation flights are not free, and passengers will be required to sign a promissory loan agreement and may not be eligible to renew their U.S. passports until the loan is repaid.  The cost may be $2,000USD or more per person.*​
I will note that the policy has reportedly been rescinded after public outcry...








						Biden to speak on Afghan chaos as plan to charge evacuees $2k scrapped
					

Joe Biden will speak to the nation on Friday to address the progress in evacuation the thousands of American citizens and Afghan translators trying to flee the collapsing country.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Biden created a crisis by making an agreement with known terrorist to flee a nation, yeah you run with that.


you think he agreed to make this chaos? i never said that


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 20, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Biden created a crisis by making an agreement with known terrorist to flee a nation, yeah you run with that.



That was four, five days ago, Jack.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2021)

struth said:


> you think he agreed to make this chaos? i never said that


You thought it was gonna be rainbows and sunshine, wake up fool.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> That was four, five days ago, Jack.


It was last year, Jerk.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> That was four, five days ago, Jack.



3 days is an eternity to a dementia patient


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 20, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> You thought it was gonna be rainbows and sunshine, wake up fool.



So Biden knew people would be falling to their deaths from airplanes, and that the Taliban would be executing women in the streets, and he did it anyway???  That's fuckin' evil, man.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> It's true.  Here is the official source from the US State Department with links to the forms that have to be completed for each traveler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this tells me is that they had a year to get out yet they chose to stay and put american soldiers in jeopardy to extract them.  Now they are whining that they have to pay.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> So Biden knew people would be falling to their deaths from airplanes, and that the Taliban would be executing women in the streets, and he did it anyway???  That's fuckin' evil, man.


How else was it going to happen, with parades and roses, kisses and pats on the back with tears flowing? It never happens that way fool.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> All this tells me is that they had a year to get out yet they chose to stay and put american soldiers in jeopardy to extract them.  Now they are whining that they have to pay.


They would have to pay anyway if there was no change in regimes.


----------



## Donald H (Aug 20, 2021)

The one thing for sure is that the Taliban are being especially accommodating to the vanquished enemy by allowing them to leave the country unharmed.

While the US keeps Afghanis locked out of the airport. Another US made humanitarian crisis in the making.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> So Biden knew people would be falling to their deaths from airplanes, and that the Taliban would be executing women in the streets, and he did it anyway???  That's fuckin' evil, man.


Lots of countries do that. Are we supposed to attack them?  You are always free to go over to Afghanistan and rescue them.  What are you waiting for?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2021)

You think that when a citizens gets kicked out of basic training they get a free ride home?


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 20, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> How else was it going to happen, with parades and roses, kisses and pats on the back with tears flowing? It never happens that way fool.



Is that a yes?  Biden knew people would be slaughtered and thousands of Americans would be trapped behind enemy lines, but he did it anyway?


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Lots of countries do that. Are we supposed to attack them?  You are always free to go over to Afghanistan and rescue them.  What are you waiting for?



So Biden knew people would be slaughtered and thousands of Americans would be trapped behind enemy lines, but he did it anyway?  You support that?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

Donald H said:


> The one thing for sure is that the Taliban are being especially accommodating to the vanquished enemy by allowing them to leave the country unharmed.


I am pretty sure they are nabbing any sellouts that helped the US.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> So Biden knew people would be slaughtered and thousands of Americans would be trapped behind enemy lines, but he did it anyway?  You support that?


I'm pretty sure Biden knows people are going to get killed.  That's what happens when you have people waving around automatic weapons and you have invaded their country. Those thousands of americans only have themselves to blame for still being there.  What in fucks name were they doing when they had a year to get out at least?


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 20, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> You thought it was gonna be rainbows and sunshine, wake up fool.


Send Maizie and the rest of the prog shrews over there. Do it now!


----------



## Donald H (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> I am pretty sure they are nabbing any sellouts that helped the US.


Apparently not, but that would be normal behaviour for any victor.

It appears the Taliban are creating a reputation for themselves that will trump US demonizing propaganda. 
so far at least.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> All this tells me is that they had a year to get out yet they chose to stay and put american soldiers in jeopardy to extract them.  Now they are whining that they have to pay.


No.

You doubted it was true.  I provided proof that it is true.  You were supposed to thank me.

Now you have changed the subject.

American citizens who were in Afghanistan supporting US efforts are serving our country.  And you somehow think they they were negligent for their own safety and should now be abandoned by the US government because they should have left long ago?

You have serious logic issues and lack concern for your fellow citizens who bravely serve this country while you sit in the comfort of your own safe home and play keyboard warrior.  These people are serving you.  None of them, not one, should be left behind.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Apparently not, but that would be normal behaviour for any victor.


We will find out later that they did if and when the US needs a reason to reinvade.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> No.
> 
> You doubted it was true.  I provided proof that it is true.  You were supposed to thank me.
> 
> ...


I thought I did thank you .

So youre telling me that if you have a year to leave your home because its is unsafe and you stay until it caves in on you then its someone elses fault?


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> You thought it was gonna be rainbows and sunshine, wake up fool.


your post makes no sense


----------



## Donald H (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> I'm pretty sure Biden knows people are going to get killed.  That's what happens when you have people waving around automatic weapons and you have invaded their country. Those thousands of americans only have themselves to blame for still being there.  What in fucks name were they doing when they had a year to get out at least?


In truth, there's no easy way out of a country for the defeated. It's only with America's wars that the vanquished try to invent one.

And then humanitarian concerns are thrown by the wayside and it becomes Americans arguing domestic politics.

As demonstrated with this discussion.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 20, 2021)

Donald H said:


> The one thing for sure is that the Taliban are being especially accommodating to the vanquished enemy by allowing them to leave the country unharmed.
> 
> While the US keeps Afghanis locked out of the airport. Another US made humanitarian crisis in the making.



And why is the US responsible for Afghanis? We spent billions training a 300,000 Afghan force who promptly folded when the shit hit the fan


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> These people are serving you. None of them, not one, should be left behind.


Bullshit. They are not serving me. They are serving their own self interests or the Afghan people they have befriended.  If they are not interested in saving themselves its no one else's responsibility to save them.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2021)

struth said:


> your post makes no sense


Then you should be able to associate with it well.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> And why is the US responsible for Afghanis? We spent billions training a 300,000 Afghan force who promptly folded when the shit hit the fan


A repeat of Iraq when ISIS swept in.


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Then you should be able to associate with it well.


so you are just posting to post…trolling


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> What in fucks name were they doing when they had a year to get out at least?



They were supporting our military, dipshit.  You know, to prevent from happening what your shit-for-brains "president" just let happen.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> They were supporting our military, dipshit. You know, to prevent from happening what your shit-for-brains "president" just let happen.


They should have left before the military left like always.  They had a year to do so.


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> *"One person said State Department staff were seeking large payments — up to $2,000 — from American passengers and even more from non-U.S. citizens."*
> 
> Only one person and they didn't mention Biden specifically asked for $2k?  This is either corruption at the local level or a nothing burger.


If it was Trump you would personally blame him and you'd be dropping a load.

Democrat = hypocrite


----------



## Donald H (Aug 20, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> And why is the US responsible for Afghanis? We spent billions training a 300,000 Afghan force who promptly folded when the shit hit the fan


That's the attitude the rest of the world should expect from Americans now. A total disregard for the humanitarian crisis America has created and only arguments on which of their two corrupt political parties should be blamed for their own military losses. 

In fact, America didn't train any force adequately and that's been demonstrated now. America was really only interested in occupying a strategic piece of real estate in the ME.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!  Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.



The democrats will simply count these as just campaign donations!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

kaz said:


> If it was Trump you would personally blame him and you'd be dropping a load.
> 
> Democrat = hypocrite


Probably would blame Drumpf. He is a con artist. He is into asking for donations to fight his court battles, pyramid schemes, failed universities and other ways to cheat people out of their money.

Not sure if that last part was a reference to me or not. You do realize I am not a dem dont you?


----------



## Resnic (Aug 20, 2021)

American civilians should have been the first out, then American contractors, then non military government personnel, then military last to cover everyone else's ass.

There is no perfect way to get out but Jesus Christ, they could have atleast planned ahead a little bit.

And charging people to come home under those circumstances? I don't know how to even begin to how to describe that.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

Donald H said:


> In fact, America didn't train any force adequately and that's been demonstrated now. America was really only interested in occupying a strategic piece of real estate in the ME.


Bingo


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> They should have left before the military left like always.  They had a year to do so.



You don't understand how this works.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

Resnic said:


> American civilians should have been the first out, then American contractors, then non military government personnel, then military last to cover everyone else's ass.


This. ^^^

What were the american civilians waiting for?  An invitation?  This has been common knowledge for at least a year. Can you imagine if Drumpf had pulled out in May?


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> You do realize I am not a dem dont you?



I understand why you wouldn't want to admit it, but no one believes that.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> You don't understand how this works.


Actually I do.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> I understand why you wouldn't want to admit it, but no one believes that.


Its none of my business what you believe. Just giving you some facts to consider before you say stupid things.


----------



## DELETED ACCOUNT (Aug 20, 2021)

Yall better leave Money Bag Joe alone he charging mothafuckas because gas ain't cheap and people risking their lives NOBODY told these people to travel to Afghanistan


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> This. ^^^
> 
> What were the american civilians waiting for?  An invitation?  This has been common knowledge for at least a year. Can you imagine if Drumpf had pulled out in May?


If Trump were President and pulled out in May it would have met the conditions that were required by the Taliban were met....and the President would of already had civilians etc home. 

There wouldn't of been a massive take over of the country and complete f-up that Xiden has given us.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

struth said:


> There wouldn't of been a massive take over of the country and complete f-up that Xiden has given us.


So youre saying that if Drumpf was prez the Afghan army wouldnt have folded?


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Probably would blame Drumpf. He is a con artist. He is into asking for donations to fight his court battles, pyramid schemes, failed universities and other ways to cheat people out of their money.
> 
> Not sure if that last part was a reference to me or not. You do realize I am not a dem dont you?



So you think what, Trump would have been charging $2K and putting it in his own bank?   Trump isn't a "con artist," you're a raging nut job and a racist


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> So youre saying that if Drumpf was prez the Afghan army wouldnt have folded?



We'll never know, will we? Because your dementia patient doomed the country to rape, torture, and murder at the hands of terrorist savages.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

kaz said:


> So you think what, Trump would have been charging $2K and putting it in his own bank?


I think Drumpf would have been charging more to be honest.  Drumpf is a con artist. I know you cant rationalize that after you donated your life savings to him for nothing but it will hit you later on in life.


----------



## bendog (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...


I'm all for charging tourists who were visiting for a cultural experience.  And if Trump did it, you'd be rejoicing.


----------



## bendog (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> We'll never know, will we? Because your dementia patient doomed the country to rape, torture, and murder at the hands of terrorist savages.


yeah we do.  Trump invited the taliban to camp david for a photo op.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 20, 2021)

bendog said:


> I'm all for charging tourists who were visiting for a cultural experience.  And if Trump did it, you'd be rejoicing.



Good grief.

You're flaming


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Probably would blame Drumpf. He is a con artist. He is into asking for donations to fight his court battles, pyramid schemes, failed universities and other ways to cheat people out of their money.
> 
> Not sure if that last part was a reference to me or not. You do realize I am not a dem dont you?


If you put that same intensive beliefs into Progs who are corrupted to the max we would not have these problems.  And those Progs get a lot of freebies and resources sent to them that are not questioned along with all of the people who are kissing their asses.


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> I think Drumpf would have been charging more to be honest.  Drumpf is a con artist. I know you cant rationalize that after you donated your life savings to him for nothing but it will hit you later on in life.



Yes, you're a nut job and a racist, we covered this.   Politics is everything to you.   Being a Democrat is all that matters to you.   You need psychiatric help.  All racists do


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> We'll never know, will we?


We already know. If a power vacuum is created someone will fill it. There is zero reason to believe it would have been different under Drumpf. The only difference is you idiot repubs would be all on board because he said so.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...



Somebody has to pay the hotel bills for Kid Killing *Joes illegals.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> We already know. If a power vacuum is created someone will fill it. There is zero reason to believe it would have been different under Drumpf. The only difference is you idiot repubs would be all on board because he said so.



Trump wouldn't leave Americans there....there is your problem


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> So youre saying that if Drumpf was prez the Afghan army wouldnt have folded?


nope, we wouldn’t of left.  The conditions of the agreement were not met by the Talban


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> If you put that same intensive beliefs into Progs who are corrupted to the max we would not have these problems.


No one cares about my beliefs either way so spare me the bullshit. The US would have these problems even if I never existed.  My point is that Drumpf has shown himself to be a lying snake oil salesman and carnival barker and that goes a long way back. Out of all the prez that I am aware of, he is the one that is highly likely to try and profit off this issue.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Trump wouldn't leave Americans there....there is your problem


Drumpf would leave his mom to be beheaded by ISIS if it meant him making a buck. Gimme a break.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

struth said:


> nope, we wouldn’t of left.  The conditions of the agreement were not met by the Talban


We were leaving in May you dunce.


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

bendog said:


> yeah we do.  Trump invited the taliban to camp david for a photo op.



So you're against talking to people you don't like?   Seriously?   

Let's think about this a second.   You only want to negotiate with good guys.   Are you seeing any flaw in your plan, like that the people we need to negotiate with are ... the ones we don't agree with ???  Ones we may not like?

I'm not going to bring up the Taliban as wow, what a great idea.   But wow, you want to not talk to them?    That's a criticism to you that Trump talked to bad guys?

Makes no sense to me.   But the name Trump comes up and TDS just sets in.  OMG, Trump TALKED to BAD guys!!!!!


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Trump wouldn't leave Americans there....there is your problem



Biden is a weak, amoral person.    This is at his door.   If he just told the military get them out, do what it takes, they clearly would have done that.   The only way this total fiasco happens is if Biden won't authorize what it takes.   Democrats know that too, but they don't care, they are degenerates


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

kaz said:


> That's a criticism to you that Trump talked to bad guys?


It's how Drumpf did it. He basically delegitimatized the Afghan government. They were not part of the negotiations.


----------



## bendog (Aug 20, 2021)

kaz said:


> So you're against talking to people you don't like?   Seriously?
> 
> Let's think about this a second.   You only want to negotiate with good guys.   Are you seeing any flaw in your plan, like that the people we need to negotiate with are ... the ones we don't agree with ???  Ones we may not like?
> 
> ...


It was photo op becuase he wanted a nobel prize like Obamas.  Trump sold out the Afghans by not allowing them in the "peace" negotioations and agreeing to freeing 5K taliban prisoners without even asking.


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> We were leaving in May you dunce.


not if the conditions weren't met.

Do you even know anything about this deal?  Or are you repeating what CNN told you?  The deal had conditions that had to be met by the Taliban before we would leave completely. 

The Taliban stopped any plans to meet them. Xiden knew this.  That's why he threw the deal out.


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> It's how Drumpf did it. He basically delegitimatized the Afghan government. They were not part of the negotiations.




Asclepias:  What does the Taliban have to do with government in Afghanistan???


Not following the news, are you, racist?


----------



## bendog (Aug 20, 2021)

kaz said:


> Biden is a weak, amoral person.    This is at his door.   If he just told the military get them out, do what it takes, they clearly would have done that.   The only way this total fiasco happens is if Biden won't authorize what it takes.   Democrats know that too, but they don't care, they are degenerates


Well ALL presidents are pretty much amoral.  

I'm a bit curious why Biden didn't get all our our civilian personnel out first, though.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

struth said:


> not if the conditions weren't met.


What conditions?


----------



## bendog (Aug 20, 2021)

kaz said:


> Asclepias:  What does the Taliban have to do with government in Afghanistan???
> 
> 
> Not following the news, are you, racist?


see #84


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Bullshit. They are not serving me. They are serving their own self interests or the Afghan people they have befriended.  If they are not interested in saving themselves its no one else's responsibility to save them.


We are Americans.

We do not leave our brothers and sisters behind to be harmed by Stone Age warriors.

The US government exists for the sole purpose of serving its citizens.  It is the only reason for the government.  When the government does not serve its citizens, it is illegitimate.


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

bendog said:


> It was photo op becuase he wanted a nobel prize like Obamas.  Trump sold out the Afghans by not allowing them in the "peace" negotioations and agreeing to freeing 5K taliban prisoners without even asking.



You're a whack job. 

1)  No, you can't read minds, moron

2)  There is no way anyone from the right thought they were winning the Nobel Peace Prize

you are totally full of shit and just making it up


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

kaz said:


> Asclepias:  What does the Taliban have to do with government in Afghanistan???
> 
> 
> Not following the news, are you, racist?


The Taliban is now the government in Afghanistan dummy.  The previous government was backed by the US but the folded like a deck of cheap cards.


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

bendog said:


> see #84



See #91


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> We do not leave our brothers and sisters behind to be harmed by Stone Age warriors.


Youve been watching too many propaganda movies. It happens all the time.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> The US government exists for the sole purpose of serving its citizens.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 20, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> You thought it was gonna be rainbows and sunshine, wake up fool.



Civilian Killing *Joe said there was no better way to withdraw. Do you agree?


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> The Taliban is now the government in Afghanistan dummy.  The previous government was backed by the US but the folded like a deck of cheap cards.



So I said you were against talking to the Taliban and you agreed, so there is no point to your continuing to bicker about it.

You are also a propagandist, using words like "backed" for your leftist race hate political agenda


----------



## Donald H (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> You don't understand how this works.


And once again it's you who is demonstrating a complete lack of understanding of how it works.

For you especially, a simple example of how the military needs somebody to cook their bacon and eggs each morning.
(or in your case, your grits and hog jowls)


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

bendog said:


> Well ALL presidents are pretty much amoral.
> 
> I'm a bit curious why Biden didn't get all our our civilian personnel out first, though.



Obama:  Never underestimate Joe Biden's ability to screw things up


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 20, 2021)

Lol left loons are chasing their tails trying to defend this

Pathetically sad but somewhat comical


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

kaz said:


> So I said you were against talking to the Taliban and you agreed, so there is no point to your continuing to bicker about it.


Wrong again dummy. When talking to the Taliban Drumpf should have come from a position of strength. Instead he showed weakness by not inviting the then current Afghan government.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 20, 2021)

Donald H said:


> And once again it's you who is demonstrating a complete lack of understanding of how it works.
> 
> For you especially, a simple example of how the military needs somebody to cook their bacon and eggs each morning.
> (or in your case, your grits and hog jowls)



Give it a rest


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

kaz said:


> You are also a propagandist, using words like "backed" for your leftist race hate political agenda


So youre saying the US didnt "back" the now defunct former Afghan government?


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...


Good price for a flight to Panama ! Does it include complimentary hashish,Pepsi inc, and a meal ?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 20, 2021)

As Hunter Biden says (when he is sober enough to say anything), the big guy has to get his cut.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Youve been watching too many propaganda movies. It happens all the time.


Because of people like you, apparently, who advocate leaving our fellow citizens behind to potentially be raped or tortured.

I have the utmost respect for those that honorably serve our country.  I am indebted to them, as they enable me to earn my living and raise my family in a relatively safe society.

Like you, the Biden Admin seems to not care about the safety of our own citizens when in potentially life-threatening circumstances and makes them all fend for themselves.

And this never had to happen.  They could have been evacuated before the haphazard withdrawal, but Biden flipped a coin and made a deliberate and tragically-flawed impeachable decision to give a bunch of American hostages to enemy forces.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Aug 20, 2021)

>  Jim H - VA USA said: 
>The US government exists for the sole purpose of serving its citizens.  It is the only reason for the government.  When the government does not serve its citizens, it is illegitimate.      



Asclepias said:


>



I don't see anything funny about what I said.  It's inarguable.  Citizens create government to serve their needs.

What do you think the fundamental purpose of government is?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> We already know. If a power vacuum is created someone will fill it. There is zero reason to believe it would have been different under Drumpf. The only difference is you idiot repubs would be all on board because he said so.



The only idiot I see is the one that refuses to refer to Trump by his birth name.

Do you have the same problem with William Jefferson Blythe the third?

or Leslie Lynch King Jr, who took office upon Nixon resigning?

Stop being an ass.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 20, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> The are not using US govt. transportation to enter the US.


Right, and all the food, clothing, shelter, education and healthcare the immigrants will receive is all free.


----------



## Donald H (Aug 20, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Give it a rest


Why? Does it offend you when ignorance is questioned with an obvious explanation? 
The humanitarian crisis, as well as the unfavourable situation for Americans stranded in that country is a situation that couldn't be avoided. It's only your domestic politics infighting that suggests it could be some other way.

And too what goes along with that is the fact that the real humanitarian crisis is being largely ignored! Desperate people are being locked out of the airport. It's only the good graces of the Taliban that is saving thousands from being slaughtered by the winning side. 

That's what normally happens in war you know.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> I don't see anything funny about what I said. It's inarguable. Citizens create government to serve their needs.


Thats because you are gullible.  The government was created long ago. The citizens have long ago given up their control over it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> And this never had to happen. They could have been evacuated before the haphazard withdrawal, but Biden flipped a coin and made a deliberate and tragically-flawed impeachable decision to give a bunch of American hostages to enemy forces.


They had a whole year to evacuate. Why did they stall?


----------



## bendog (Aug 20, 2021)

kaz said:


> You're a whack job.
> 
> 1)  No, you can't read minds, moron
> 
> ...


google is your enemy


----------



## struth (Aug 20, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> What conditions?


so you never actually read the deal…gotcha 

please go post some place else and on some other topic.  You clearly aren’t educated on this


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 20, 2021)

I heard the landing gear seats were a bargain at $500.


----------



## HaShev (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

bendog said:


> google is your enemy



Stupid douche thinks he reads minds and it's on Google.  OMG you're a nut job


----------



## surada (Aug 20, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...



Brietbart is a crazy liar.


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Brietbart is a crazy liar.



What did Breitbart lie about?

Democrats lied about everything Trump said for four years, you know your liars, you are one, to the core of your being


----------



## surada (Aug 20, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Because of people like you, apparently, who advocate leaving our fellow citizens behind to potentially be raped or tortured.
> 
> I have the utmost respect for those that honorably serve our country.  I am indebted to them, as they enable me to earn my living and raise my family in a relatively safe society.
> 
> ...



Just cut the crap. Everyone will be evacuated. Over 18,000 so far.


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Just cut the crap. Everyone will be evacuated. Over 18,000 so far.



You're lying ... again ...

There is no way to get everyone to the airport since France and the Brits will pick up but Biden the coward won't


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 20, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Because of people like you, apparently, who advocate leaving our fellow citizens behind to potentially be raped or tortured.
> 
> I have the utmost respect for those that honorably serve our country.  I am indebted to them, as they enable me to earn my living and raise my family in a relatively safe society.
> 
> ...


Ah. So now conservatives are in favor of government handouts. 

Cool.


----------



## DELETED ACCOUNT (Aug 20, 2021)

I approve this message! they had enough money to get there am I right? SO they would have paid a ticket to get back to the USA correct? so what's the difference? NOTHING is FREE they don't give free food and housing to the homeless because they're out on the street


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Brietbart is a crazy liar.


No, he isn't!  He's dead!


----------



## The Purge (Aug 21, 2021)

The Pentagon announced during a press conference on Thursday that they do not have an estimate on the number of Americans currently stranded in Kabul.

While thousands have been fortunate enough to escape the sabotaged city in Afghanistan, the concern with the American public has been how many are left to rescue and what the U.S. is proactively doing to ensure their safety. The Biden administration has been mum on the firm action the Taliban have promised to take against Americans, and with no estimate on citizens present in the capital city, some fear that not all Americans will be rescued.

Though it doesn’t know how many Americans remain in Kabul, the government does know the estimated fee that it will charge each one who is fortunate enough to catch a repatriation flight back home.

According to the _DC Examiner_‘s Jerry Dunleavy, a statement from the State Department’s Overseas Security Advisory Council claims that each American rescued from Kabul will be charged $2,000 for the United States’ services. The clause reads:









						Biden State Dept Charging $2,000 To Fly Americans In Afghanistan Home
					

While thousands have been fortunate enough to escape the sabotaged city in Afghanistan, the concern with the American public has been




					www.outkick.com
				




*FOLLOWED CLOSELY BY THIS!!!*

Under pressure, State Dept. scraps plan to bill Kabul evacuees $2K for flights​
WASHINGTON — The State Department was forced to scrap a widely excoriated plan to bill US citizens $2,000 or more for their evacuation flights from Kabul.

The hefty price tag drew social media outrage Thursday after it gained public notice.

“In these unique circumstances, we have no intention of seeking any reimbursement from those fleeing Afghanistan,” State Department spokesman Ned Price said in a statement provided to The Post.

The cost was publicly posted to a State Department website on Saturday but went largely unnoticed before it was highlighted by Politico’s military-focused newsletter Thursday.

An unnamed State Department spokesman initially stood by the charge, telling Politico that “U.S. law requires that evacuation assistance to private U.S. citizens or third country nationals be provided ‘on a reimbursable basis to the maximum extent practicable.’”









						Under pressure, State Dept. scraps plan to bill Kabul evacuees $2K for flights
					

The State Department was forced to scrap a widely excoriated plan to bill US citizens $2,000 or more for their evacuation flights from Kabul.




					www.google.com
				




Is this a clear cut case of the INSANITY COMING FROM THE XIDEN REGIME.... EVEN XI HIMSELF, WOULD HAVE A HARD TIME EXPLAINING THIS, if it really was NOT COVERED by the MSM!


----------



## _Alexa_ (Aug 21, 2021)

Nothing surprises me any more


----------



## Ringo (Aug 21, 2021)

Great! This way they will return at least some of the lost money...
"...In August, the EU Representative for Foreign Affairs and Security Policy, Josep Borrel, said that maintaining the regime in Afghanistan cost the West millions of dollars. According to him, the United States alone has spent about $ 300 million a day on this over the past 20 years."








						How the US wasted billions in Afghanistan with bungled projects
					

The rapid collapse of Afghan armed forces may have surprised President Biden but dozens of reports from a federal watchdog revealed how the U.S. bungled efforts to shore up the country.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




In Afghanistan, budget billions were really stolen, - an indisputable fact. It's a foreign country, the laws don't mean anything, a lot of money comes from the center. Yes, you can think of a million ways to steal them on the spot! Where are the American anti-corruption fighters? Are they investigating Lukashenka's "crimes" in Belarus?
I think that if there are such people, they will quickly commit suicide. With two shots to the head


----------



## Winco (Aug 21, 2021)

There’s already a post on this
Stay current


----------



## wamose (Aug 21, 2021)

Nothing like monetizing the withdraw. Don't forget the Big Guy's 10%.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 21, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...



You're wrong again and that is not what was said. Furthermore,  you are having another childish swing at his perceived incompetence.  

Here is what the doco says. No one should enter the country from  there without correct documents etc.  We don't want to import Taliban but you wouldn't think of that. 

Flight Costs: Repatriation flights are not free, and passengers will be required to sign a promissory loan agreement and may not be eligible to renew their U.S. passports until the loan is repaid.  The cost may be $2,000USD or more per person.     Travel Documents:  All passengers should have valid travel documents required for entry into the United States (e.g. U.S. passports or visas) Assistance:

Not it says may be? Of course you didn't.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2021)

People go there to work. Why should the government subsidize their ride home? Why shouldn't the business be on the hook for bringing their employees home?


----------



## EMH (Aug 21, 2021)

It is $2k donated to the democrats.....

Then we will fly you home....


----------



## Peace (Aug 21, 2021)

pknopp said:


> People go there to work. Why should the government subsidize their ride home? Why shouldn't the business be on the hook for bringing their employees home?


Because the Government of Afghanistan fell and it military ran away from the Taliban, so this has become a humanitarian effort to rescue as many as possible, so charging them has gone out the window for now.

Now after the deadline then yeah those people need to pony up the money because they knew it was time to leave.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2021)

Winco said:


> There’s already a post on this
> Stay current


There should be more.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Because the Government of Afghanistan fell and it military ran away from the Taliban, so this has become a humanitarian effort to rescue as many as possible, so charging them has gone out the window for now.
> 
> Now after the deadline then yeah those people need to pony up the money because they knew it was time to leave.


Oh STFU, The Biden administration knew this would happen, and knew it from day one.
Biden chose to ignore it. EVERYONE on the ground knew the Afghan Army would abandon ship immediately. 
Dozens and dozens of reports show it, repeatedly told the Administration this - as well as French/British/Canadian/German intelligence also repeated.
  This absolute BULLSHIT "we didn't know" is a farce. And everyone who has one ounce of objectivity knows it.
What does that say about you?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Because the Government of Afghanistan fell and it military ran away from the Taliban, so this has become a humanitarian effort to rescue as many as possible, so charging them has gone out the window for now.
> 
> Now after the deadline then yeah those people need to pony up the money because they knew it was time to leave.



 Get them out. I'm not saying they should pay up front but if we have to send a companies employee's home, why shouldn't they pay?

 Why should we again be subsidizing the costs of private businesses?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh STFU, The Biden administration knew this would happen, and knew it from day one.
> Biden chose to ignore it. EVERYONE on the ground knew the Afghan Army would abandon ship immediately.
> Dozens and dozens of reports show it, repeatedly told the Administration this - as well as French/British/Canadian/German intelligence also repeated.
> This absolute BULLSHIT "we didn't know" is a farce. And everyone who has one ounce of objectivity knows it.
> What does that say about you?



 Everyone knew it would happen and knew it for years which is why you don't do things like the 20 year war in Afghanistan.

 Will we learn? It's doubtful.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 21, 2021)

pknopp said:


> People go there to work. Why should the government subsidize their ride home? Why shouldn't the business be on the hook for bringing their employees home?


do you feel that way about healthcare and all the other things the government subsidizes???


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> do you feel that way about healthcare and all the other things the government subsidizes???



 Those like yourself bitch and moan about "socialism" but have no problem with the government forcing taxpayers to pick up the costs of private businesses. 

 Businesses that are the reason for the war in the first place. 

 No, I do not have a problem with health care for the people. Yes, I have a problem with stupid wars which get us into massive debt so that those like yourself will complain that we can't afford health care.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Everyone knew it would happen and knew it for years which is why you don't do things like the 20 year war in Afghanistan.
> 
> Will we learn? It's doubtful.


No... that is false.
I don't believe in our history, except perhaps Jimmy Carter, would an American President give an order to abandon an occupation with absolutely no plan or preparation to evacuate our folks.
   Biden lied, on air, in his first delayed appearance after hiding for 4 days, that they "told people to leave and they didn't want to" we have now a number of interviews of Americans there that, though they were registered with the Embassy, they received no word that the American withdraw was imminent. You have to remember, Biden is the 3rd President that said we were leaving. Obama ran on a platform of leaving Afghanistan, but instead greatly increased the war instead. These folks have been hearing "we're leaving" for YEARS.
  The Biden administration did not inform people of an actual withdraw. But he lied and said they did.
Just like he lies when he says "The Taliban is not interfering with evacuations" when we have dozens of global reports showing that is, in fact, absolutely not true.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 21, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Those like yourself bitch and moan about "socialism" but have no problem with the government forcing taxpayers to pick up the costs of private businesses.
> 
> Businesses that are the reason for the war in the first place.
> 
> No, I do not have a problem with health care for the people. Yes, I have a problem with stupid wars which get us into massive debt so that those like yourself will complain that we can't afford health care.


why are you lying about what I have told you many times,,,

but GOTCHA didnt I,,,


----------



## Lesh (Aug 21, 2021)

What's a commercial flight from Kabul cost?


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> What's a commercial flight from Kabul cost?



Depends on where you are going, whether you travel 1st class or coach and what airline you are on.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 21, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> No... that is false.
> I don't believe in our history, except perhaps Jimmy Carter, would an American President give an order to abandon an occupation with absolutely no plan or preparation to evacuate our folks.
> Biden lied, on air, in his first delayed appearance after hiding for 4 days, that they "told people to leave and they didn't want to" we have now a number of interviews of Americans there that, though they were registered with the Embassy, they received no word that the American withdraw was imminent. You have to remember, Biden is the 3rd President that said we were leaving. Obama ran on a platform of leaving Afghanistan, but instead greatly increased the war instead. These folks have been hearing "we're leaving" for YEARS.
> The Biden administration did not inform people of an actual withdraw. But he lied and said they did.
> Just like he lies when he says "The Taliban is not interfering with evacuations" when we have dozens of global reports showing that is, in fact, absolutely not true.



 There was little we could do to stop this from being a mess. We screwed up all around.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 21, 2021)

It's really a matter of whether their employer pays for their return, or not.....no?

The employee doesn't pay for the commercial flight over there, nor the return flight....that's usually on the employer's tab....  I thought?

Americans and their employer's were given final warning in June 2021, that if they planned to return to the USA before the US military's full withdrawal, they needed to do it now!

Regardless, the focus should be solely on getting the Americans home, safely.... not the cost!!!


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 21, 2021)

Care4all said:


> It's really a matter of whether their employer pays for their return, or not.....no?
> 
> The employee doesn't pay for the commercial flight over there, nor the return flight....that's usually on the employer's tab....  I thought?
> 
> ...




Employers had no reason to think that the Afghan government would fall under Biden, especially this quickly.

Biden didn't give them any warning either


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2021)

Care4all said:


> It's really a matter of whether their employer pays for their return, or not.....no?
> 
> The employee doesn't pay for the commercial flight over there, nor the return flight....that's usually on the employer's tab....  I thought?
> 
> ...


Actually the focus should be on how thoroughly Biden fucked this up, and is still fucking it up.
Britain and France... FRANCE!!... have military ops behind lines getting their citizens out. Biden has done nothing of the sort.

It is really quite simple... send American troops openly to areas around the Airport and simply tell the Taliban if they touch one hair of anyone wanting to leave, we will bomb the shit out of every location we know of where they are. The Taliban have openly showed video of their new arsenal Biden gave them, video of their camps and headquarters. Demand REAL non interference and back it up.
The Taliban will back away immediately. But we have a weak, non committed fearful old man as President... so not going to happen.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 21, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Employers had no reason to think that the Afghan government would fall under Biden, especially this quickly.
> 
> Biden didn't give them any warning either


EVERYONE knew we were getting out. In fact according to the agreement that Trump signed we were supposed to have gotten out in May

If private citizens stayed longer than they should have...THEY caused their own dire situation.

Yea, we'll bail them out but they bear a good deal of the responsibility


----------



## Lesh (Aug 21, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Actually the focus should be on how thoroughly Biden fucked this up, and is still fucking it up.
> Britain and France... FRANCE!!... have military ops behind lines getting their citizens out. Biden has done nothing of the sort.
> 
> It is really quite simple... send American troops openly to areas around the Airport and simply tell the Taliban if they touch one hair of anyone wanting to leave, we will bomb the shit out of every location we know of where they are. The Taliban have openly showed video of their new arsenal Biden gave them, video of their camps and headquarters. Demand REAL non interference and back it up.
> The Taliban will back away immediately. But we have a weak, non committed fearful old man as President... so not going to happen.


And back into the forever war we go huh?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 21, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Employers had no reason to think that the Afghan government would fall under Biden, especially this quickly.
> 
> Biden didn't give them any warning either


They were given warning in June to leave if they wanted to get out before the military exited.

But, like you said....they probably thought it would be okay with the Afghan government??

In hindsight, I don't know how anyone, could have thought that...civilian or military?


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> EVERYONE knew we were getting out. In fact according to the agreement that Trump signed we were supposed to have gotten out in May
> 
> If private citizens stayed longer than they should have...THEY caused their own dire situation.
> 
> Yea, we'll bail them out but they bear a good deal of the responsibility




Just because the US Military was getting out, doesn't equate to the idea that the Terrorists were going to immediately take over, even before we left.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 21, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Just because the US Military was getting out, doesn't equate to the idea that the Terrorists were going to immediately take over, even before we left.


Maybe you're that stupid but no one else should have been...especially anyone in Afghanistan dealing with that corrupt nation


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And back into the forever war we go huh?


Deflection.
No one argues that the Obama/Biden buildup of the war in Afghanistan started by Bush was handled poorly. As well as Trumps continuance of arming an Army pretty much everyone knew was not a real Army.
  This isn't about that.
This is about the unimaginable disastrous decision to simply abandon everyone and pack up and leave by Biden.
I cannot think of a worse handling of a situation than this.
Right now Americans are seeking help from the Brits because no one from America is there to help them. Never happen in the history of our country. Even white flag FRANCE is behind lines getting their people out. 
Our Army is sitting safely behind walls surrounded by the Taliban.  I can only imagine their frustration as they can see, along with the rest of the world, 1000s of our citizens in fear of death and torture and are afraid to go to the airport.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2021)

Care4all said:


> They were given warning in June to leave if they wanted to get out before the military exited.
> 
> But, like you said....they probably thought it would be okay with the Afghan government??
> 
> In hindsight, I don't know how anyone, could have thought that...civilian or military?


  FFS why do you say such blind partisan bullshit?
I see you don't answer the fact that these people have seen 3 Presidents say "we are leaving".
Obama/Biden ran on a platform of leaving Afghanistan, only to exponentially increase our presence. 
As did Trump. And now Biden ran on it.
They had no reason, whatsoever, to EVER imagine they would be abandoned like this. NO ONE thought that.
 They have heard "we are leaving" for years. These people were doing fantastic work trying to bring Afghanistan out of the dark ages... they were committed to their work. They all knew the day would come they would have to leave, but they never imagined it would happen like this.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 21, 2021)

How much shall we charge Covid riddled Mexicans to escape to America?


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 21, 2021)

I remember from just a few years ago how libs were upset that America (as well as Hungary, Poland,etc) refused to roll out the red carpet for islamonazi "refugees" coming out of Syria and other hell holes.

Now, they are in charge, and they are refusing to help AMERICANS stuck in a shithole that just want to come home or at least not stay where they are at.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Care4all (Aug 21, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> FFS why do you say such blind partisan bullshit?
> I see you don't answer the fact that these people have seen 3 Presidents say "we are leaving".
> Obama/Biden ran on a platform of leaving Afghanistan, only to exponentially increase our presence.
> As did Trump. And now Biden ran on it.
> ...


Calm down!  What in the heck are you ranting about that had to do with my post...?  ...and partisanship?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 21, 2021)

The Purge said:


> The Pentagon announced during a press conference on Thursday that they do not have an estimate on the number of Americans currently stranded in Kabul.
> 
> While thousands have been fortunate enough to escape the sabotaged city in Afghanistan, the concern with the American public has been how many are left to rescue and what the U.S. is proactively doing to ensure their safety. The Biden administration has been mum on the firm action the Taliban have promised to take against Americans, and with no estimate on citizens present in the capital city, some fear that not all Americans will be rescued.
> 
> ...


They shouldn't wave it.  These folks have known this was coming for a year.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Calm down!  What in the heck are you ranting about that had to do with my post...?  ...and partisanship?


Maybe I am assuming you meant what others have said... that people stuck there is their own fault, not Bidens.
 If you didn't mean that... my bad.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...



the biden trolls here can no longer deny reality they got the wrong guy in.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 23, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...



What Global outrage would that be Galt?  I see the Biden Administration doing WAY, WAY, better than Viet Nam.  Yes there was one day of ugly pictures of Afghans clinging to the undercarriage of planes, but that was last week.  The exodus is proceeding in a surprisingly orderly fashion.  

Given everything that's going on, so far it's not completely horrific, which is what Viet Nam was.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 26, 2021)

Anathema said:


> GOOD!!!!! These stupid imbeciles shouldn’t have been living in the muddle of a war zone to begin with. They should be charged for US Military personnel being used to save their asses.
> 
> just as the morons who take their boats out off Southern New England this weekend and get caught in a Hurricane/Tropical Storm should be charged full price for the USCG to go save their asses.


Well then, Dimmer, just leave them there because those Americans don't agree with your opinion!  Right?  Good logic moron.


----------



## Burgermeister (Aug 26, 2021)

Another example of an overpriced shitty government service.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 26, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> What Global outrage would that be Galt?  I see the Biden Administration doing WAY, WAY, better than Viet Nam.  Yes there was one day of ugly pictures of Afghans clinging to the undercarriage of planes, but that was last week.  The exodus is proceeding in a surprisingly orderly fashion.
> 
> *Given everything that's going on, so far it's not completely horrific*, which is what Viet Nam was.




Haha!  Let's file this one under "aged like milk".


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 26, 2021)

You gotta wonder if this was the leftist plan was all along - put an incompetent boob in the white house just so he could get laughed out the front door. Then - Boom! - America's first female president.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 26, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Well then, Dimmer, just leave them there because those Americans don't agree with your opinion! Right? Good logic moron


NO. Leave them there because we never asked them to be there in the first place.

No American in their right mind has been moving TO Afghanistan in the last 40 years. It’s not a safe place to be; especially for Westerners and non-Muslims.  

Why should US Military personnel be putting themselves in harms way (as seen this morning) trying to save idiots who shouldn’t be there to begin with.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 3, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...



Hey, I booked a one way ticket to Cancun, can I get a free ticket back from Biden?


----------



## Nostra (Sep 7, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> What Global outrage would that be Galt?  I see the Biden Administration doing WAY, WAY, better than Viet Nam.  Yes there was one day of ugly pictures of Afghans clinging to the undercarriage of planes, but that was last week.  The exodus is proceeding in a surprisingly orderly fashion.
> 
> Given everything that's going on, so far it's not completely horrific, which is what Viet Nam was.


 *The exodus is proceeding in a surprisingly orderly fashion. *

Once again you expose what a colossal dumbass you really are.


----------



## The Original Tree (Oct 1, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...


*That will pay for a whole lotta crack and hookers for Hunter Biden.*


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 5, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Big Guy has got to get his 10%, no matter what!
> 
> Joe Biden runs the country like a mafia boss.
> 
> ...


Once again showing how evil money is. I will not give a damn about you had you not pay.  Can you imagine Jesus saying that?


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 5, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> Hey, I booked a one way ticket to Cancun, can I get a free ticket back from Biden?


These rw degenerates do not understand that President has better shit to do than worry about standard travel and immigration fees.


----------

